# spark plugs



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

just wondering i took my spark plugs out today and there was oil on one of them, is this normal, if not what causes it?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it's probably a leaking spark plug tube seal or bad rings.


----------

